# My bobhouse



## guiseppethecon (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am in the process of building an ice fishing house. I have started out by getting 6 pressure treated 2x12's sanded them and glued 3/4 " osb board and screwed them together so i have 3 beams. I am going to notch them and lay down pressure treated 2x4's 16" on center for the joists allowing 3 square holes for jigging so when I cut the 3/4" osb board it will be laying on the sub flooring.

So far this is what I have done and the beams are heavy. I just want someone's advice who has either built one or helped build one to give me any suggestions so far. I want structural support but as light as possible.

Any suggestions? Thanks.

GuiseppeTheCon


----------



## Anton13 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm planning to build my own ice fishing shanty too and some advice would be very appreciated.. Does anyone know if there are good instructions available in web?


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright man i dont want to knock what you have done so far but you are building an absolute tank of a shack. Unless you are pulling this thing around with a tractor i would stop and rethink what you are doing. I know it makes sense what you are doing and you probably have some house construction under your belt but the same rules do not apply to ice houses.

Tell me more about your plans about what you want with this shack and i will point you in the right direction and give you some good ideas


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would have to agree with the heavy comment. After building 3 different portable shacks I can tell you each one got a lot lighter.

3/8" plywood on each end, 2x2 square box frame, 3/8" plywood floor with 10" along each side. 5x6x6. Is the last one I built. Door on each end, tarp forms roof and walls set up. 2x2 - 6' long up in the top holds the sides open.

If you are building more of a permanent type shack to be drug out with a 4 wheeler or truck, thats a different story.


----------



## Nhhonker (Apr 7, 2013)

Two years ago we built a supreme bob house, 6x10 bunks, fiberglass door, bonivelle windows ect.... It was 3/4 decked, 2x4 framing. Metal roof ect. It was awesome, but HEAVY! We sold it, and now are going bigger but ultra light. Light weight decking, aluminum studs, and rafters, aluminum roofing, using spray foam insulation. Framing is 2' on center. We want to be able to move it easier . Sounds like your sub frame may weigh more than our new house. Remember, light is right. Good luck.


----------



## douglasbooker (Jul 2, 2013)

I am planning to build a fish house but I want to build a cheaper house so my question is :is it cheaper to buy a ready made shed or to build one yourself?The size I am planning is about The size I'm looking at is 10'x8'. Please suggest me some solution.

Spam deleted by Plainsman


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow. You are not building a house where you will have significant loading on the floor. if building 10x10 or less use 2x8 for your runners and 2x3s for for the floor supports (gives 2 1/2" of clearance). 2x2 are good enough for the walls and roof and 3/8 ply (don't use OSB).


----------

